# Suggestions for Study Guides?



## sstatler (Nov 30, 2011)

I have heard from a variety of sources that the practice guide books you can get....do not ask hard complex questions like the NREMT exam.  I have a textbook I am studying from, which allowed me to pass NREMT last time and has been suggested to me by my teacher:

EMT Complete: A Basic Worktext - Daniel J. Limmer

She also suggested the Learning Express Study Guide and said its most like the questions vs. any other examination...however...Ive read reviews on multiple study guides and it sounds like you may ace the study guide questions but they really arent like the actual test.

Can anyone suggest a REALLY great study guide/quiz book to use?


----------



## MICP (Dec 1, 2011)

*"Study Guides"*

What you want is *NOT* a paper guide or study text, that what your textbook is for.  You want to review the _context_ of the test as well as the _content_.  The printed guides do a disservice because you can go back and forth between questions.  You also cannot get the full experience of the computer interface or have test items categorized randomly.  You also want a guide that will ask you questions that require the highest order of thinking of Bloom's Taxonomy, the Evaluation level.  This moves you passed the empiric questions often seen in most classes and review texts, and requires you to critically think, apply your knowledge, and compare and contrast answers against each other to discover the *best* answer.

There are a number of companies out there that offer computer-based practice exams.  You want a program that gives you annotated answers.  This means that they explain why the right answers are right, and why the wrong are wrong.  The other thing you want is s a system that asks you questions NOT in categorical order, yet gives you feedback overall _and_ per section.  One of the least expensive and gives you a lot of time for the practice (it is like a 500 day subscription; other companies like only give you a certain number of tries) is Jones and Bartlet's EMT Test Prep.  

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763757830/

Another is http://www.emt-national-training.com/.  This one is a little more expensive, and has a shorter subscription time, but has gotten great reviews.

I regularly teach NREMT preparatory courses and private tutoring, and nothing matches the actual practice of taking NREMT-style exams.


----------



## Napkins (Dec 2, 2011)

*Online study*

Your best bet is using an online website. Myself and classmates used jblearning for our paramedic national reg. We used the text for reference, but the online quizes is what helped the most. Everyone of my lab friends that used jblearning passed their first time. I used a combination of emtachieve and jblearning, though I found "jb" to be the most helpful. It was well worth the investment.


----------

